# XPATH-Frage



## guesttte (18. Jun 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich wusste nicht , nach was ich genau suchen sollte und dachte daher, ich stelle gleich die Frage, bevor ich was suche:


ich habe folgenden vereinfachten XML-Ausschnitt:

<Wurzel>
   <Gruss sprache="englisch">hello</Gruss>
   <Gruss sprache="italiensch">salute</Gruss>
   <Gruss >hallo</Gruss>
   <Gruss sprache="chinesich">blahbla</Gruss>
   ....
   ....

</Wurzel>

ich mache folgende xpath-Abfrage, um den englscihen Gruß zu bekommen stelle:

/Wurzel/Gruss/sprache[@sprache="englisch"]   --> Ausgabe: hello 


wie muss die Abfrage sein, damit ich das (deutsche) hallo bekomme; dieses Element hat jedoch kein Attribut

/Wurzel/Gruss/sprache   --> liefert nur "" (leerzeichen)


----------



## Niki (18. Jun 2010)

```
/Wurzel/Gruss[not(@sprache)]
```


----------



## dfstdf (18. Jun 2010)

ja, danke funktiniert


----------

